# 24VDC (2) Batt Funeral



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I guess it was time. Usually the batteries last 4 years and I thought these were 3 years old. Pulled em out from under the console (big pain) date stamp was 2/15. Went to Conroe Sat morning to crappie fish and I could tell something was wrong on the first Brush Pile when I pressed anchor. NE wind about 10mph. Had it on 7 scanning the BPs. No power. It did last the morning.
Pulled em out and put on the big chargers for life support. My experience tells me just to go buy new ones. Problem with that is this is a every 4yr thing.
Owe well!!!!

Crappie report - They left the BPs in 20ft. We only caught 3 fish and 1 bass. Time to change tactics. Water temp 61 degrees. About the reach that magic 50 number.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Have you tried rejuvenating them with a desulfator?

Not suggesting as a definitive solution, as I've never tried it on anything larger than an e-bike battery.

I'm more interested in other people's experience with desulfators. That's the beauty of the written word. I can glean from other people's experience. Because learning lumps can be expensive.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Wonder if I put some desal water in the 2 cells a little low and give them a good charge on the big battery charger it would help. Maybe get 4 months?
Already know the answer. In 1 month stuck on the water with trolling motor.

Car batteries are junk at this point and leave you stranded if try to charge.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Yo Karl, out of curiosity, who made the batteries you are currently planning the funeral for?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I abuse batteries badly. Not intentionally. I just use them every day hard and then recharge time with the two bank onboard charger I use just wonâ€™t get em back to full charge before I use them again. Not so much now, but in last ten years using ipilot I have to change the two batteries every two years. I bought inexpensive marine deep cycle batteries and it was $200 and change.
I donâ€™t think those are the best to use, my understanding is they are made to discharge slowly over a long period of time. And be 3/4 depleted or more before recharging slowly.
So the recharge schedule and use are wrong as I sometimes drain them hard in a day and sometimes not.
Either way to get good performance the next day they have to be charged.
In the past I just took it as a cost of doing business, but Iâ€™m looking for better options myself.
The ones I have now are shot.
Itâ€™s always one battery is still good and one is shot at the same age.
The problem may be the 85 lb thrust 24 volt trolling is too loo light duty for the load I put on it often.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

The days of long lasting batteries are all but gone. There are only 3 battery manufacturers left in the world that make all the batteries. You're doing good to get 4 years out of a battery. Most are lucky to see 3 years. Optima used to be the top of the line, but ever since they moved to the mexico operations, quality is no what it used to be. Still solid choice for a battery though.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

These are Walmart Everstart
Group 27DC, 750MCA
Deep cycle marine and RV - 109ah at 1A
$90 - 5 stars

As I remember, I needed something that would fit the battery tray. Bought some better ones and they would not fit.
I have a on board dual charger. I charge after each trip. This time the boat sat for maybe 1.5 months. I was going in a friends boat in the water at Conroe and showing him how to use his electronics and set up the trolling motor.
Pretty good service out of a cheap battery. I really put them thu a lot with the minn kota 80lb-24VDC trolling motor. I spot lock for long periods of time fishing brush piles.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine dont last like they used too. I need to install that alternator I got from Loy still so at least the engines can charge them up some while running.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Concorde aircraft 24v battery. A friend has an airplane and gives me his "old" battery. Not really sure what it takes to kill it. Ive been upwind in conroe with troling motor on 10 for a mile...still wasnt dead. Got tired of waiting. turned it off and motored home.

Used the trolling motor other times around banks and stumps for 6 hours...still wasnt dead.

Not sure what it takes. Im sure when it dies, I will be the first one to know. its ok, I have another one.


----------



## No Luck (Oct 25, 2012)

*Charger*



Jigger said:


> Concorde aircraft 24v battery. A friend has an airplane and gives me his "old" battery. Not really sure what it takes to kill it. Ive been upwind in conroe with troling motor on 10 for a mile...still wasnt dead. Got tired of waiting. turned it off and motored home.
> 
> Used the trolling motor other times around banks and stumps for 6 hours...still wasnt dead.
> 
> Not sure what it takes. Im sure when it dies, I will be the first one to know. its ok, I have another one.


What kind of charger are you using for it, Anything special needed?


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I would bet the aircraft battery is much better and rechargeable.
The 2 Walmart batteries I have were cheap and did a great job. I had no problems going until the last trip. I really used them too.
They would not stand up to Loy's kind of use but for me they did great. I also wanted to be able to crank my big motor if I had to with one.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

The alternate solution is go lithium but be prepared $$$$!!


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

impulse said:


> Have you tried rejuvenating them with a desulfator?
> 
> Not suggesting as a definitive solution, as I've never tried it on anything larger than an e-bike battery.
> 
> I'm more interested in other people's experience with desulfators. That's the beauty of the written word. I can glean from other people's experience. Because learning lumps can be expensive.


To be specific, anyone tried one of these or similar? Reading the reviews, it seems like it works, but I know reviews can be bought...

https://www.amazon.com/Pulsetech-PowerPulse-Battery-Maintenance-System/dp/B00R9VQIOA


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

No Luck said:


> What kind of charger are you using for it, Anything special needed?


NOCO G7200. About $100. I like those chargers. No switching required. Whatever I plug it on, it knows and begins charging. I was at academy last week and saw a NOCO G3500 on sale for $30. Scooped that beetch right up. It does 12v and 6v.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

I run those 27 series Walmart batts too and around the 2yr mark I replace mine....... Can't stand power issues at the end of a long hard day of fishn.....


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Just on another note, those trickle chargers can dry your battery out and shorten the life. I got 3.5 years but charge after every trip right away (important to do). Then do not charge before the next trip. Never had a problem till the one time. I do keep the boat in a garage that gets very hot in the summer and cold in the winter (BAD). Correct temp for a batt is 77 degrees. Many store their boats and use the trickle chargers.
Still looking - hope to find a batt sale.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have 3 year old Interstate batteries in mine. I plug em in to a Triton on board charger after every use. I have a 36volt motor guide which I think helps spread that daily life/use out.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

B.O.A.T I say buy the $100 batteries and just replace every two years regardless. Take them in dead and say they don't hold a charge you could get some credit if still under warranty. Doesn't hurt to ask. Definitely do not leave them on the trickle. Learned that the hard way it will shorten the life.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I keep my charger on a timer. Comes on for about an hour a day to make sure the batteries are topped off, then it shuts itself off for the rest of the day. The batteries seem to do OK this way. My cranking and TM batteries are coming up on 4 years old.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Tex sounds like your going to Walmart soon


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

fishinganimal said:


> B.O.A.T I say buy the $100 batteries and just replace every two years regardless. Take them in dead and say they don't hold a charge you could get some credit if still under warranty. Doesn't hurt to ask. Definitely do not leave them on the trickle. Learned that the hard way it will shorten the life.


Yep......:cheers:


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

The onboard chargers recharge the battery after every use and then switch to a maintenance charge. The 27 series Interstate cost a little over $100 bucks. I don't understand how you can pull them out and replace them after 2 years and save money? I use my boat ALOT and plug the batteries in to charge everyday. The life of these batteries doing this normally 4 years. Seems to me by changing them automatically every 2 years you would double your battery cost. What am I missing guys ???


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

My 36 volt trolling motor batteries are 4 yrs old this coming April.

I noticed them having significantly less power on my last trip.

These are Continental...so were the 2 cranking/house batteries (just replaced those 2 months ago).

I went with Interstates on the cranking batteries...local dealer carries them and it was a long drive to pick up a Continental.

I guess my next task is figuring out the wiring sequence for a 36 volt...the whole red to black thing is a little intimidating.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Are the Interstates Maintenance Free? Are you adding water? Lots of variables. Interstates may be better than others. Some people only go twice a month or once a week. Its that one day the part timers get to go and the batteries fail its a pissa. As we all know a boat sitting vs one being used more frequently seem to have more issues IMO.



whsalum said:


> The onboard chargers recharge the battery after every use and then switch to a maintenance charge. The 27 series Interstate cost a little over $100 bucks. I don't understand how you can pull them out and replace them after 2 years and save money? I use my boat ALOT and plug the batteries in to charge everyday. The life of these batteries doing this normally 4 years. Seems to me by changing them automatically every 2 years you would double your battery cost. What am I missing guys ???


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

whsalum said:


> The onboard chargers recharge the battery after every use and then switch to a maintenance charge. The 27 series Interstate cost a little over $100 bucks. I don't understand how you can pull them out and replace them after 2 years and save money? I use my boat ALOT and plug the batteries in to charge everyday. The life of these batteries doing this normally 4 years. Seems to me by changing them automatically every 2 years you would double your battery cost. What am I missing guys ???


It's a trade-off. Replace them every 2 years and it'll cost more, but you'll never be caught out on a trip where the trolling motor lets you down.

With the price of gas for the boat and truck, bait, snacks and beer, replacing 2 batteries at $100 apiece is less than the cost of a ruined trip. Not to mention the ribbing you'll take FOREVER from your buddies in the boat with you that day.

I say $100 apiece because I'd risk buying less expensive batteries if I planned on binning them every 2 years. Another trade off.

The ones I don't get are the Li-Ion batteries that cost $2000 for a 24V setup. That $$$ would buy 20 years worth of $100 lead acid batteries.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

fishinganimal said:


> Are the Interstates Maintenance Free? Are you adding water? Lots of variables. Interstates may be better than others. Some people only go twice a month or once a week. Its that one day the part timers get to go and the batteries fail its a pissa. As we all know a boat sitting vs one being used more frequently seem to have more issues IMO.


Yes sir they are maintenance free, I never put water in them.I will change them this year when I have my next 100hour service trip. Livingston gives batteries a work out in the spring but Iâ€™ve been pleased with these Interstate


----------

